# 10lb. CO2 Tanks in Toronto outside 9-5 hours?



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been looking for a 10lb CO2 tank in Toronto and it seems that most places are either open from 9-5 only or don't sell 10lb tanks. I've checked the usual suspects: Camcarb, Norwood, Hydrotech, etc.. and all seem to operate 9-5. Does anyone know of any places that would sell a refurb 10lb tank and would allow me to pick it up on a weekend?

Thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hydrotech Hydroponics is open on Saturday.

Toronto (Scarborough) Location
2434 Kingston Road
Toronto, Ontario
Canada, M1N 1V2
416.267.GROW (4769)

Hours:
Tues-Fri 10am - 6pm
Sat 12pm - 5pm.

You can also try here:

http://dryiceandgases.com/index.htm


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

I called hydrotech and the only tank they have is 20lb. I'll try that dry ice and gases, are they well priced on tanks? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

futurezach said:


> I called hydrotech and the only tank they have is 20lb. I'll try that dry ice and gases, are they well priced on tanks? Thanks for the advice.


I'm not too sure about Dry Ice and Gases, I just found out about them recently myself.


----------



## daworldisblack (Nov 11, 2011)

Did you manage to check 'em out?


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

I actually ended up getting the tank through greg_o who had an extra.


----------

